# Can my currently employer find out I've been moonlighting with fuber & lifter



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

Is there anyway my employer can find out that I've been moonlighting for Fubering and lyfting? I read our policy and expected employee conduct and it states, "termination" is the likely outcome. 

Can they find out thru reporting my wages thru the state of California and federal withholding? 
Can uber & lyft reporting of wages to state / federal allow my employers to find I've been moonlighting?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No. They can't find out unless you pick up a co-worker that pings you.

Just don't keep the trade dress on when you are parked at work!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

uberfraud said:


> Is there anyway my employer can find out that I've been moonlighting for Fubering and lyfting? I read our policy and expected employee conduct and it states, "termination" is the likely outcome.
> 
> Can they find out thru reporting my wages thru the state of California and federal withholding?
> Can uber & lyft reporting of wages to state / federal allow my employers to find I've been moonlighting?


Well if you decide to run for office someday the voters may insist you release your tax records! Otherwise you should be OK unless your employer notices how beat up your nice car is starting to look!


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> No. They can't find out unless you pick up a co-worker that pings you.
> 
> Just don't keep the trade dress on when you are parked at work!


Thanks, appreciate your advice. Will
Do.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> Well if you decide to run for office someday the voters may insist you release your tax records! Otherwise you should be OK unless your employer notices how beat up your nice car is starting to look!


Appreciate your reply. What an eye opener.


----------

